# running around??



## cupcakezzz (May 17, 2013)

so i have a rat and shes my first ever. should she be allowed to roam free? i have seen lots of threads about other peoples rats roaming around but i get worried shell get away or get hurt? and if i do let her roam what should i do to be sure the room is safe for her?


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't let her roam everywhere all the time, but at least half an hour of out-of-cage time a day is great for a rat. There is a great sticky in Rat homes about how to rat proof a room.

Are you considering getting a friend for her?


----------



## cupcakezzz (May 17, 2013)

yes! i didnt know they needed friends until today and we are in the middle of a big move so my mom said as soon as we are done moving we will go and get her a friend


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

cupcakezzz said:


> yes! i didnt know they needed friends until today and we are in the middle of a big move so my mom said as soon as we are done moving we will go and get her a friend


That's good! I understand why you want to wait until after you move, moving with even one rat wouldn't be fun! Plus it's stressful for that rat. Definitely check out the sticky though, it's really great.

Oh, and here's a little tip. If you can't rat-proof a whole room, (like me) you can do what I plan on doing. All you need is a few of those tri-fold posters like for science projects (I'm going to use three, you can use as many as you want) simply use binder clips to attach them and block off an area around the cage. It's too high for them to jump, you can take them apart and fold them up for storage, and it gives you a lot of room to play without having to guess what they could possibly get into.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

So first things first... take a look at the attached photos to confirm you really have a rat...

If she looks like the animals in the photos you have the second most successful species on earth. Rats are capable of ranging vast outdoor territories for food water and shelter. They have been outsmarting humans for tens of thousands of years and they are every bit as competent as dogs at survival... actually better if you take into account their size.

Rats don't get lost and if they love you they don't run away. They are pack animals. Some however do chew things, one of my rats can strip both sides of an electrical wire without slicing the insulation in the middle, leaving behind a nasty fire hazard, my other rat just likes to chew the plastic faces of new dolls. Some also steal stuff, I'm still missing two checks from last year and a bag of snickers since Halloween. 

Basically, one of my rats is pretty much fine indoors and I just let her roam the house most of the day, she comes when called and checks in with me occasionally, the other rat is more of an outdoor rat and I let her roam at the park. But either way, both my girls are very competent individuals.

Seriously, if you treat your rat like an incompetent small animal, she's never going to reach her full potential. So work on her commands, so she knows her name and comes when you call, let her explore one room at a time with you and be patient. Rats that have been cage kept for too long often are afraid to explore or might hide under something until they feel safe and come back out to you. 

Also be aware the people accidently step on rats they don't see roaming about their feet and closing doors kill rats! But other than that, many rats can very safely free range most homes with reasonable supervision. Some rats, like true shoulder rats can free range the great outdoors practically unsupervised, and I had a part wild rat that lived outdoors for a whole summer and did quite well completely on her own.

Don't be reckless, expect your rat not to come right away or always, sometimes you're just going to have to wait until she comes back and watch for damages to furniture or wires. Depending on your rat you might be pleasantly surprised with what a good house pet she might make. (but it doesn't hurt to take a self improvement course on electrical soldering)

Now don't do this at home... These pictures are taken at my safe site and one of the rats is a true shoulder rat that's spent her whole live traveling outdoors with us... I'm just illustrating a point of how competent rats can be, not suggesting you take your rat outdoors where you may lose her or get her killed.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Did you get her a friend yet Hun? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cupcakezzz (May 17, 2013)

I can't find one 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I know it's really scary to think of your only rat having another ratty friend to share it's love with after you have raised it to love and trust you, but don't worry your rat is not going to love you any less even if it has a ratty friend. It actually makes it easier to leave your rat alone at home if you have to go out.

I'm not sure where you live, but I'm sure there are lots of folks here, some of which are likely local to you, that can find you lots of places to find your rat and yourself a wonderful new ratty friend.


----------



## cupcakezzz (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone know where I could find one in Austin Texas? And a bigger cage


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX1755.html


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

A good place to free range until you have a strong bond with your rat, she/he knowns his/her name, and is litter trained is a bathroom, particularly if your parents aren't too happy with your rats running around out of cage, or there is another, predatory animal in the house (like me). It can be easily cleaned, has a door that you can fully shut, and doesn't have too many hidey holes.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I know this is a sad commentary on American life, but the easiest way to find rat pups that are easy to socialize is to follow the Reptile people. Reptile owners "consume" 99% of the rats that are bred for the pet trade in the US. So if you find a snake owner or a place that caters to them you will find rats of all sizes. 

Few pet shops will advertise that they sell rats, but if they sell snakes you can be sure they carry rats or know where to send their customers to, to get them. My experience is that there is a local pet shop catering to reptile owners somewhere in almost every town or city in the country. My local store moves over 100 feeder rats per week and has a great selection of rats of all sizes, types and ages to pick my pets from. Fuzzy Rat, the amazing true shoulder rat that gave us all immersion, came from a feeder bin as a three week old pup. So despite the nastiness of the business, there are some darn fine rats there to choose from at around $2.99 each.


----------

